# FS: Marineland 27G cube - PRICE DROP: $130



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

27G cube with stand and glass tops. I bought it from a forum member about 4 months ago (it's the one at the top of this thread here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/cana...row-out-contest-journal-calvin-immus21-34212/), but never set it up due to personal issues. I'm asking what I paid for it: $150 - NOW REDUCED TO $130. It's in excellent shape, both the cabinet and the tank. The shelf inside the cabinet is removable. Note that it does not come with lights. Pics below.

Pick up in Killarney. Can possibly deliver locally for an additional fee TBD depending on how far I'd need to go.

PM me if interested. Thanks for looking.







NOT for sale:


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Beautiful Cat!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Added 33 Long. See first post for details. Pics in my tank journal (1st in my signature).


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

33 Long is on hold. The plants are up for sale. Will open new thread for that.

27 cube still available.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Quick somebody buy the cube before I reacquire it!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Plants from the 33 are gone. Setup is on hold.

27G cube still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

33 Long is sold - removed from first post. 27 cube still available.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Price drop - now $130. First post updated.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top. Still available. Will post on CL tomorrow.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Week-end bump.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't believe this is still here, if i had the money, i'd be all over this. Hope you have better luck on CL!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Can't believe this is still here, if i had the money, i'd be all over this. Hope you have better luck on CL!


Thanks. Nothing so far, other than a couple of lowballers. But I'm in no rush.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I want this but I haven't any time to pick it up for a couple weeks.  Wish we lived closer!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

240sx said:


> I want this but I haven't any time to pick it up for a couple weeks.  Wish we lived closer!


Sorry you're a little far for me to deliver too. But who knows, perhaps it'll still be available by then. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank is sold. Thanks. Will close the thread.


----------

